# Another Bigf Fat Yes at Matching Panel



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies

We got a unanimous vote to adopt  our 7 month pink....so happy I cried. 

SW did a lovely book for our BD about her new Sister. Very sweet.

Roll on 30th November for intros. 

Thanks to everyone who has answered my recent posts. Looks like SW stressed us out for no reason as Panel Chair said uptodate DBS isn't a legal requirement so intros can start even if our revised checks aren't  back in time. Thank god!  

Xx


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations loopylou - enjoy unbroken sleep for as long as you can! I have to say sometimes the nighttime wakes are lovely because they just want a cuddle.


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

I never have unbrokempn sleep now so the only difference is I will need to get out of bed, which is never fun in Winter  

The joy of menopause keeps me awake at night. 

Xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Whoop whoop 🎉🎉🎉. I do think sometimes sw say things without thinking about the impact they have on us, because they know the issue isn't really an issue, just something that needs to be done at some point. Such an amazing time for your family 💕😍 xx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yey congrats, we start intros on 30th too xx


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

your little baby crying will be a much more pleasant reason to be awake from now on then! And sounds like she will be homes in time for Christmas - so happy for you and your family


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Congratulations!! Not long now. Sending love and luck for the next chapter xxx


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Congratulations ! Good luck with introductions x


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Ladies

Sass30 good luck for the 30th, hope all goes well for you. Is it local or long distance?  I seem to remember you putting it was through AL.
Beckyboo3 - how is it going now you are home with LO?  Are the first few days a bit surreal?

Sass30 have you been told not to have an Xmas tree at home?  We have even though LO is only 7 months - seems a bit odd to me.  Plus we have a BD to consider.

Hope everyone is well.  I only have just over 3 days left at work, that will be odd after nearly 9 years in this job.

xx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi loopylou41- we are long distance , we based in Newcastle and LO is in Essex.


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Why no Christmas tree?


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Too traumatic. Have to ensure Xmas is low key. We are talking about a 7 month old baby here.

Tree will be put up as I don't think my BD will forgive me. 

Also been told to stay in for 6 weeks! So FC takes her swimming, to musical groups and shops and I get told to stay home and do shopping to be delivered. Weird. Again that won't happen as I have a BD to get to school, drop at clubs and take swimming lessons.

Sometimes I think I have done well to stay same and bite my tongue (very hard at times)... D
X


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

hmm -  seems some SW's are more sensible than others. we werent told anything so ridiculous although i have to say i did use a sling for the school run for a while or we would have been mobbed. 

i dont see how going out is an issue - we didnt allow anyone into our house for about  weeks until i felt he understood who lived there and was new family but we did see people elsewhere.


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi

Our LO has been home four weeks now and an absolute joy ! Found the introductions really hard but once home it was lovely !! First two weeks were a blur but now feel this week we are in a bit of a routine.

Like Tictoc we didn't allow anyone to the house and the first week we kept it very low key just the four of us, popping out to shops and going for walks etc. We then started bumping into people but normally at a park or the beach so everyone had space and our LO loves being outside with wellie boots on ! 

We do internet food shopping but I just find that easier ! On school run didn't find it to bad as our LO is a bit of a screamer, in her pushchair,  in the playground   so keeps a lot off people away !!

Enjoy x x


----------

